# Escape!



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Alright, so as you know, it is a holiday week. I went on vacation Tuesday night and I came back this morning (saturday). Before I left, I had refilled waters, put an extra bottle in each cage, and added in a food dispenser (made for cats) http://www.petco.com/assets/product_ima ... 44896C.jpg) into each cage. I have two tanks, and two bins. I came home this morning to check on my mice, and come to find out, that a male and a female breeding pair i decided to leave together for the weeks have escaped a bin!

Lucky for me, I had a live trap set up. Last week, i was having trouble with a wild mouse and when I caught him and set him free in the park, I set back up the trap just in case he wasn't alone. Well, This live-trap caught my male mouse. Whoo! The only problem is the fact that wen I took himout of the trap, he was covered in his own urine, and had made a puddle under the trap, leaving me to assume he has been there for at least 2 days. (poor thing, he's now been bathed with a wet wipe and returned to a tank i had to rustle up. The Big problem I now face, is an escapee, who is pregnant! Great. (she should be pregnant with my first longhair litter)

I resetup the trap, but do you think that will be enough to catch her? I haven't seen her at all, and I dont know if she's still in my room or not!

Is it likely that she would stay close since there is a source of food and water she can get to? Or could she be long gone by now? I seriously doubt she's anywhere in the house as well, bc my mother has super mouse vision and would have most likely killed the girl by now (my mother is like a cat XD)

Do you think she's close by? Is one trap enough? Likely places she could be?


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well guess what guys! I caught her! She got herself on my bed and ina pile of my freshly cleaned and folded clothes. Whew! I've switched her to a tank now, and it looks like a will be using tanks from now on, even though i LOVED the bins.. :/


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm glad you caught her.

I can't say what I would do in a situation like this.
(Blank despair -I think)
Some of my mice used to escape at the past, but never long. They always come directly to me, like "Hey! Have you some food?"

I hope both of them are doing well after all.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks! They're well, but man, the thing that bothered me the most was that this particular female is the only one who is agile enough to live on her own, so I never expected her to come back. She's the only one of my mice who can jump very high and chew like a beaver. Im so happy that I found her. But Man it was hard catching her, shes the jumpiest and fastest of all my mice. The only thing I cold think of was "ugh, why did it have to be HER?!"


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

lol my rat escaped once and I set up a live trap for him and was freaking out and the next day he just came sauntering out from under the bed at me...


----------

